# special needs kids



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

Does any one have any idea what schools are like for children with special needs in canada our son is in main stream at the moment in ireland.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Where?*



GLOSH said:


> Does any one have any idea what schools are like for children with special needs in canada our son is in main stream at the moment in ireland.


I think you would be best to narrow it down to which province, if not,which school district, because they are not all the same. And then contact that specific school district. And also the age of the child, and to what extent they are "special needs".


----------



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

gringotim said:


> I think you would be best to narrow it down to which province, if not,which school district, because they are not all the same. And then contact that specific school district. And also the age of the child, and to what extent they are "special needs".


ok thanks so much


----------

